

Ask HN: When is the HN community most active? - dcpdx

Is there a time of day or day of the week that consistently averages more user activity than others?  By user activity I mean reading, submitting, and commenting on posts. I tend to visit in the early evening after work, although I admit I sneak a peek every now and then throughout the day.
======
pitdesi
There was another good one too recently that I can't find, but here's one:
[http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-time-to-post-to-
hacke...](http://blog.itlater.com/whats-the-best-time-to-post-to-hackernews/)

~~~
klapinat0r
Now, if only anyone knew what timezone those graphs used we'd be home safe.

~~~
prez
UTC ( _"... based on its submission time (UTC)."_ )

